# Searching for a rp partner (Latex + Hypnosis + others fetishs )



## NOODZ (Feb 24, 2017)

Heey i'm kinda new on the forum soo i'm searching for eventual Rp partner for Rp that would be semi-long, Nsfw Of course ^^ and i'd prefer to not be the dom, i'm kinda open minded and so dont mind new fetish but still i'd really prefer Latex and Hypnosis <3 If you are interest, feel free to add me on skype ! ^^ :mralexdudu
Thanks for reading me and have a nice day.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 18, 2017)

Would you mind a vore rp?


----------



## NOODZ (Mar 18, 2017)

Aaaw nope sorry, Sadly, i'm not that much into vore ^^ Thanks for asking anyway :3 !


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Mar 21, 2017)

Do you have a discord by any chance?


----------



## NOODZ (Mar 21, 2017)

yeap ! triknoob#0827 , Sorry if my profile isn't quite filled ^^


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Mar 21, 2017)

Mralex said:


> yeap ! triknoob#0827 , Sorry if my profile isn't quite filled ^^


Thanks! See you in a few mins!


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 26, 2017)

Mralex said:


> yeap ! triknoob#0827 , Sorry if my profile isn't quite filled ^^


I'm on Discord too under the name Chad#7044. And this is where to find me: Discord


----------



## NOODZ (Mar 26, 2017)

Eerf, i'm soooo sorry, but i'm not searching anymore for rp mates man i'm soooo sorry ù.ù !


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 26, 2017)

But still that doesn't mean we can't get to know each other on Discord.


----------



## NOODZ (Jul 23, 2017)

Heey there ! It was just to say that if you're interested in some rp's, i'm up to it again ! Feel free to add me on discord !


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 23, 2017)

Well im not much for hypnosis, how do you feel about assimilation/absorbtion/living suit kind of thing (think venom from spiderman kind've)?


----------



## CJO1098 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mralex said:


> Heey there ! It was just to say that if you're interested in some rp's, i'm up to it again ! Feel free to add me on discord !


My Discord name is Chad #7044 and this is where I am most of the time: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 1, 2017)

Mralex said:


> Heey there ! It was just to say that if you're interested in some rp's, i'm up to it again ! Feel free to add me on discord !


Still looking?


----------



## CJO1098 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes.


----------

